# Bostitch VS Campbell Hausfeld nailers.



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Bostich makes good nail guns---However--I havve had nothing but failure with the two that I own(brad guns)

Campbell Hausfield is not well known for their guns--That being said--my oldest brad gun(16 years)
is a Campbell Hausfield--Still works fine--It was retired to the shop a few years ago and doesn't see daily use any more.

I just bought a Campell Hausfield compressor this morning--That makes the fifth CH compressor that I have owned. The oldest has got to be 25 years old.

I know I didn't exactly answer your question about guns--CH has a good customer service and parts dept.--I'd take a chance--Mike--


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't think there is a big difference between the aforementioned brands.

I have a dozen nailers starting from the PC Bammer & the PC 12V brad nailer, the one that had an on board 12V mini compressor, to Bostich & other brands including a
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=97512
T-Nailer from Harbor Freight, and the only nailer that I ever had fail was a Senco brad gun.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I guess I will just stick with the guns I have. Doesn't seem like it's worth the hassle of bringing back and buying new. My Bostitch has 2.8 CFM at 90 PSI. I'm hoping that's enough to run a palm nailer or a mini palm. Not able to find much info on their CFM needs.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

cfm should be in the instructions. my favorite brand from lowes is hitachi by the way. ultra light and fail free. like everything in life, cost to benefit. that campbell deal is really good. generally bostitich is thought of as a better brand BUT, as you know, that doesn't always mean a lot. i have an old $15 jet die grinder that has outlived my $110 snap on mini unit. sometimes that brand game isn't all it's cracked up to be :wink:


----------

